# sap training institute needed..



## santu_29 (Jun 5, 2007)

can anyone please suggest me a good training institute for SAP abap in Delhi?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 5, 2007)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> can anyone please suggest me a good training institute for SAP abap in Delhi?



hey buddy i am also searching good inst ( in delhi ) that can provide me SAP training . have u checked out NIIT ?


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 5, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> hey buddy i am also searching good inst ( in delhi ) that can provide me SAP training . have u checked out NIIT ?


 i dont think niit gives SAP training, theres one called Webcom in south ex. dont know if its good enough.. need more..


----------



## satyamy (Jun 5, 2007)

i have heared a lot but dont know wht it is
can u tell me wht does SAP means?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 6, 2007)

^^^ me also want to know what it actually is ??  
also tell me about *ERP*.....


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^^ me also want to know what it actually is ??
> also tell me about *ERP*.....


 The term ERP originally implied systems designed to plan the use of enterprise-wide resources. Although the acronym ERP originated in the manufacturing environment, today's use of the term ERP systems has much broader scope. ERP systems typically attempt to cover all basic functions of an organization, regardless of the organization's business or charter. Business, non-profit organizations, non governmental organizations, governments, and other large entities utilize ERP systems.

Additionally, it may be noted that to be considered an ERP system, a software package generally would only need to provide functionality in a single package that would normally be covered by two or more systems. Technically, a software package that provides both payroll and accounting functions would be considered an ERP software package.

However, the term is typically reserved for larger, more broadly based applications. The introduction of an ERP system to replace two or more independent applications eliminates the need for external interfaces previously required between systems, and provides additional benefits that range from standardization and lower maintenance (one system instead of two or more) to easier and/or greater reporting capabilities (as all data is typically kept in one database).

Examples of modules in an ERP which formerly would have been stand-alone applications include: Manufacturing, Supply Chain, Financials, Customer Relationship Management (CRM), Human Resources, Warehouse Management and Decision Support System.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2007)

Siemens gives SAP Training and is the official trainer for SAP...but cost is pretty high around 2.5 lakhs


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 6, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Siemens gives SAP Training and is the official trainer for SAP...but cost is pretty high around 2.5 lakhs


2.5 lakhs 

What is SAP?


----------



## satyamy (Jun 6, 2007)

wht is SAP


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 7, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Siemens gives SAP Training and is the official trainer for SAP...but cost is pretty high around 2.5 lakhs



bappssss...... 2.5 lakh , what is it man???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

We have already 10 posts in this thread.Still the question remains the same

What is SAP?  I cant find it on google also.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 7, 2007)

got some links, dont know its official site of not.....
*www.sap.com/india/index.epx

and a forum thread about it.....
*www.citehr.com/viewtopic.php?t=15350#58611

still cant understand what it actually is


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

Off Topic, 

I have heard that SAP (the software has many module) with minimum installation takes over full day with system like P4 and 256mb RAM !!!!

some one reported that he installed SAP in his Home PC, that's P4 2.66 with 512MB RAM and SATA HDD running windows XP, toook 21 hours


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off Topic,
> 
> I have heard that SAP (the software has many module) with minimum installation takes over full day with system like P4 and 256mb RAM !!!!
> 
> some one reported that he installed SAP in his Home PC, that's P4 2.66 with 512MB RAM and SATA HDD running windows XP, toook 21 hours


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 7, 2007)

All answers here : what is SAP ..read here

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_Implementation


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2007)

I know one institute......
"BO tree institute of technolgy"
You need to mail your CV to rahul@accelon.co.in

Center:
shed no. 32
33 electronic city,sec-18P, Near highways,Gurgaon
ph no.- 0124-3062035

Delhi councelling office:
154, pocket B, mayur vihar,Phase II
new delhi
Ph. no. - 011-22776350

I dont know hw gud the instite is..but it has such course.


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 7, 2007)

Pls dont suggest Siemens (genovate etc.), as its not for sap training but full SAP certification with 1 yr license. i need some training institute.. for abap.. or sap bw..


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 7, 2007)

> Pls dont suggest Siemens (genovate etc.), as its not for sap training but full SAP certification with 1 yr license. i need some training institute.. for abap.. or sap bw



as far as I can say though higher is the cost, Industry prefers Siemens SAP professionals..my frnd who has joined with me in TCS, he is CA and has done Financial module by Siemens ..and now he is in SAP Implementation projects

Other mushroom instts take arnd 40-50k but they are not worth it 

Whats ur qualification santu ?


----------



## ECE0105 (Jun 7, 2007)

Siemens is the best....

The cost is pretty high, around 2.5 lakhs (This includes the cost of certification of around 60k), but the training they give is amazing and they also offer placements to you and when Siemens places you, the packages are amazing...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 7, 2007)

Another ERP is Ramco Marshall. Our Company had appointed a specialized agency(all of them MBA's) to teach us. It is quite tough. One can say that it is a customised software environment for the Company's Operations.


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 30, 2007)

something about sap institutes in delhi link> *anupis.rediffblogs.com/


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 3, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Siemens gives SAP Training and is the official trainer for SAP...but cost is pretty high around 2.5 lakhs


the cost is now 3 lakhs and the duration of course is 28 days.


----------

